# VooPoo Drag Nano



## CashKat88 (14/4/19)

Hey Vape Fam, anybody heard about this new pod device from VooPoo yet, it looks super cool with the old school VooPoo Drag look in a tiny form factor, I've been waiting for the new vaporesso aurora play to arrive somewhere in south africa and still nobody is stocking it, if this little drag gets here first, I'm definitely going for it before the aurora, so many vapes to buy, not enough money for all  what's your opinion on this fam, which one do you go for? 















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyro (14/4/19)

Very cool
. They'll rerelease it in a year with the new drag shape.


----------



## CaliGuy (14/4/19)

Love my Mini Mod vape gear, not the biggest POD fan but looks like Voopoo have a winning formula with this new device, expect it will sell very well. 

Problem with a Pod is the commercial coils, no flavour. We need more rebuildable pod systems in the market

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (14/4/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Love my Mini Mod vape gear, not the biggest POD fan but looks like Voopoo have a winning formula with this new device, expect it will sell very well.
> 
> Problem with a Pod is the commercial coils, no flavour. We need more rebuildable pod systems in the market
> 
> View attachment 163675


Maybe I must get one of those as well for my top pocket, between building vape will fit without me noticing it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CaliGuy (14/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Maybe I must get one of those as well for my top pocket, between building vape will fit without me noticing it.



Promise you won’t go wrong, so many good MTL juices out on the market and some even better ones coming soon.

Plus a rebuildable RTA Pod System, yes please. Today I vaped a grand total of 1.5ml of juice the whole afternoon from this device, it sips juice.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (15/4/19)

I have the Aurora and must say the flavor is really good on these CCEll coils. Would have been a plus if it was rebuildable cause im now stuck with a device and no pods and from what i was told the Aurora was supposed to launch here in SA in end of march. Im currently testing the Vladdin RE pen style pod and it does not come close to the Aurora in terms of flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xzjgz (23/4/19)

Always love DRAG from VOOPOO. lOOKING forward to using drag nano.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## henypretvaper (11/5/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Hey Vape Fam, anybody heard about this new pod device from VooPoo yet, it looks super cool with the old school VooPoo Drag look in a tiny form factor, I've been waiting for the new vaporesso aurora play to arrive somewhere in south africa and still nobody is stocking it, if this little drag gets here first, I'm definitely going for it before the aurora, so many vapes to buy, not enough money for all  what's your opinion on this fam, which one do you go for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## henypretvaper (11/5/19)

I got one, awesome little mlt device!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (11/5/19)

henypretvaper said:


> I got one, awesome little mlt device!!!!
> View attachment 166246


That is awesome, where did u get it from? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/5/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Hey Vape Fam, anybody heard about this new pod device from VooPoo yet, it looks super cool with the old school VooPoo Drag look in a tiny form factor, I've been waiting for the new vaporesso aurora play to arrive somewhere in south africa and still nobody is stocking it, if this little drag gets here first, I'm definitely going for it before the aurora, so many vapes to buy, not enough money for all
> 
> 
> 
> what's your opinion on this fam, which one do you go for?





Spyro said:


> Very cool
> . They'll rerelease it in a year with the new drag shape.





xzjgz said:


> Always love DRAG from VOOPOO. lOOKING forward to using drag nano.



Hi there guys, I can only comment on the Drag Nano, @StompieZA has had the pleasure to try both. In my opinion the Little Drag Nano is a bomb of a pod, good taste and great clouds. Only downside is the small refilling hole, but waiting for some more pods via snail mail and needle tip bottles. It’s good quality, great battery life and great to use. Lived in my top pocket for a couple of days and great to have it on me at all times. Here is links to the reviews from both of us if you are interested to read and to buy later on.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/voopoo-drag-nano-pod-review-by-stompie.t58843/#post-777522
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/reviews-by-stompieza-xtar-chargers-drag-nano.t58041/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/room-fogger’s-reviews.t58820/#post-777912

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## henypretvaper (1/6/19)

CashKat88 said:


> That is awesome, where did u get it from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Hi, I got it directly from Voopoo for review


----------



## Resistance (2/6/19)

RBP rebuildable pod system
https://www.3avape.com/smoant-pasito-pod-kit-1100mah-mtl-dl-rba.html


----------

